# Scott Foil rear end off center a bit?



## r4t (Aug 5, 2014)

I have a '13 Scott Foil 20 and it seems the rear triangle is a bit off center (or it appears that way). I have verified that the wheel I am using is perfectly dished and tried putting a different brand new rear wheel (also verified perfect dish) and yet there is noticeably less space between the rim and the left side (non drive side) chainstay than there is between the rim and the right side chainstay. Its just enough that you can notice it, only about 1-2mm. When looking at the bike from behind and noticing the rear wheel lining up with the seat tube the same off set can be seen as well, so I don't the the wheel is tilted in one way or another.

Anyone else with a Foil seen this? Maybe it is still aligned perfectly but is just an aesthetic thing?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It can't be aesthetic; there's no valid reason to have more space on one side of the rim vs. the other. You need that clearance for wider tires, out of true wheels, etc.

If you're sure your wheel is dished properly, reverse the wheel and install it in the frame with the cassette on the non-drive side. If you still have the asymmetric gap, you have a problem.

If the wheel is offset at both the chainstay and seatstay, then the rear end is off-center. If it's just one or the other, then it's likely the dropout slots are not in the same position relative to each other.

If you can ride the bike no-hands without constantly correcting to hold a straight line, then would be one way to determine whether the bike is aligned properly.

Sometimes you can correct these problems with judicious filing of a dropout slot, as long as they're aluminum or steel. Carbon dropouts, no.

If you're unsure, take it to a bike shop and see if you can get warranty support.


----------



## r4t (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for advice Peter.

It is weird that I am just noticing it now, Its something I figured I would have noticed when I first got the bike, and I have had the bike many months now. So I went ahead and checked the whole rear end area for any cracks or anything out of the norm and it all looks fine.

I reversed the wheel in the dropouts and the assymetric gap is still there and still assymetric to the same side (still the less amount of gap on left side). This would indicate that my wheel is properly dished but that the frame may be the off center part, correct?


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Most bikes are no longer symmetrical in the rear triangle. A picture may help.


----------



## r4t (Aug 5, 2014)

I think the Foil chainstays are symettrical though.


----------

